# Model Train Sale/Show - The Villages, FL 8/18 and 8/19, 2012



## KimmieMcK (Jul 17, 2012)

Villages Railroad Historical Society and the Villages Model Railroad Club

Model Train and Railroad Show and Sale

08/18/12: 9 - 4
08/19/12: 10 - 3 

Savannah Regional Recreation Center
1545 Buena Vista Boulevard
The Villages, FL 32162

352.205.4322 or [email protected]


----------

